# sks



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

does anyone have any ideas on where i can find an sks for a decent price? i know you used to be able to get them for 100 to 200 dollars fairly easy and now the only prices ive been finding are 300 to 500. im looking for a pretty basic gun. one that hasnt been modified , doesnt even have to be in good looking condition, just one that is mechaniclly sound. thanks in advance for replys


----------



## mrtickles (Jan 22, 2010)

every ohio gun show. seen a few at the summit county show this past weknd around 300. remember. it shoots 762x39 like an ak. ammo is able to be found, but expensive.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

You won't find them that cheap anymore. 3 bills is about what you'll find for a basic SKS. 7.62x39 is readily available too.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah i have a romanian ak and ton of ammo, i stock up on 762x39mm anywhere i go, just thought anyone would have any ideas on finding a cheap sks. or maybe have one they want to sell, shoot me a pm if so, thanks again guys


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I know it is a haul for you, bu there is a gun show in Niles this weekend.... they always have a lot of SKS for sale there.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a premo cherry's import yugo. I thought I was jumping on the boat late when I got it in 04 for $179 unissued, and burned through all that cheap .10 cent ammo. Ahhh I would have bought a ton more stuff if I knew what the prices would be today.... But I digress, this may be what you are looking for. 

http://www.samcoglobal.com/sks.html 

I would go for the "select condition" if you want to put up the extra $. You may find something nicer at a fun show, but IMO they are still over priced in MOST cases.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I bought an M59 yugo back in 2002 for $89 cherry condition... I Can't believe how much the price on these guns has gone up since then. I remember when I bought this gun you could get 20 rounds of ammo for about the same price as a box of .22 lr ammo Now it's like 7 or 8 dollars a box...


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

there is one listed on gunlistings.org for $250.

http://www.gunlistings.org/view-listing.php?id=15527

its chinese but looks decent, i had a norinco and loved it, function was perfect


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

the chinese type 56 took the AK mags i had one but had to sell it cause i needed money that was about 9 years ago. I wish I still had it. I loved that gun.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i love mine.good shooting rifle!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i love mine too jeff, you should do something like this....


----------

